# bobcat pick up broom?



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

i just put a deposit on a older bobcat brand pick up broom.. didnt get to see it work but with the purchase price and the fact that their's not much to go wrong i figued i'd buy it. my question is this ones broom is exposed most i see have a cover over them and cant really see the broom.. it does not look like there is a place to mount a cover or that it was taken off. just wondering if the older ones were made like this and is this going to affected the sweeping. thanks chris


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Just a little more dust mabey? Ive seen older ones like that also. Either way it will work and like you said not much to go wrong with them. Other then the brushes, hoses and seals. Ive worked on them before both where bobcat 66". I liked them I wish I had one!


----------



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks for the response i didnt think about the dust issue i guess if its bad ill have to bring some extra wiper fuild for the front window on the cab..lol..


----------

